# Reasons: why God has given us the doctrine of election ???



## Mayflower (Mar 23, 2008)

A person told me, that "mean" reason why God has revealed us the doctrine of election, is because it is for the comfort for true believers.

Iam agree with that, but can someone give me more good reasons why God has given us the doctrine of election ?

Two reasons i was thinking of was :
- Comfort for the believers
- Take away the pride of sinfull men

So more ?


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting question. I guess I would come at it from a different angle. Rather than thinking of the doctrine of election as something God gave us, I would view it as a good and necessary reflection of His character. Either God is sovereign, omniscient and omnipotent, or He is not God. Any division would necessitate an unacceptable inconsistency. Perhaps the question would be more fitly stated, "What does the doctrine of election tell us about God?" The first question focuses on man. This question brings our focus Godward. The manward thoughts are results. The Godward focuses are causes.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Mar 23, 2008)

I was gonna say for His own good pleasure


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 23, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> Interesting question. I guess I would come at it from a different angle. Rather than thinking of the doctrine of election as something God gave us, I would view it as a good and necessary reflection of His character. Either God is sovereign, omniscient and omnipotent, or He is not God. Any division would necessitate an unacceptable inconsistency. Perhaps the question would be more fitly stated, "What does the doctrine of election tell us about God?" The first question focuses on man. This question brings our focus Godward. The manward thoughts are results. The Godward focuses are causes.



I think Joe, you are absolut right with that. Before we speak about the comfert of man, we first need to focused what it means for the Being of God!


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 23, 2008)

More thoughts ???


----------



## danmpem (Mar 23, 2008)

Just to name a few reasons:
Matt. 28:19-20
Romans 12-15
Ephesians 4-6
Basically the entire letters of 1 & 2 Peter
Jude 3


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 23, 2008)

The doctrine of election is to the glory of Christ.



> John 17
> 
> 24"Father, I desire that they also, whom You have given Me, be with Me where I am, so that they may see My glory which You have given Me, for You loved Me before the foundation of the world.


----------



## Hippo (Mar 23, 2008)

Because it is true.


----------



## DTK (Mar 23, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> A person told me, that "mean" reason why God has revealed us the doctrine of election, is because it is for the comfort for true believers.
> 
> Iam agree with that, but can someone give me more good reasons why God has given us the doctrine of election ?
> 
> ...



I'm not always comfortable with questions that inquire as to why God has been pleased to do this or that. I think that two of your reasons mentioned above are certainly true. Paul tells us specifically in 1 Corinthians 1 (and this may be another way of "Taking away the pride of sinful men") that...



> God has chosen the foolish things of the world to put to shame the wise, and God has chosen the weak things of the world to put to shame the things which are mighty; 28 and the base things of the world and the things which are despised God has chosen, and the things which are not, to bring to nothing the things that are, 29 that no flesh should glory in His presence. 30 But of Him you are in Christ Jesus, who became for us wisdom from God -- and righteousness and sanctification and redemption -- 31 that, as it is written, "He who glories, let him glory in the LORD." 1 Corinthians 1:27-31


So, this passage from 1 Corinthians supports, at least, the second of your two reasons referenced above. The Greek word translated "put to shame," _kataischuno_, also means "to humiliate or disgrace or disappoint."

DTK


----------

